# FNG from South Orange County



## Asshat (Apr 13, 2021)

Greetings y’all!!
Thought I would get a good grill, so I’m here to learn... and make mistakes.
Coming off of a propane grill, just never got hot enough to sear.  Considering a Traeger Pellet, but not sure; heard those don’t get that hot for searing.

Good to be here.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 13, 2021)

Welcome sir from Mississippi. Lots of pellet cookers  on here. You’ll get answers soon.
Jim


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Apr 13, 2021)

Greetings from Middle TN. Look into a Weber Kettle.   No problem searing with one.
Dave


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 13, 2021)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Look into a Weber Kettle.   No problem searing with one.
> Dave



Absoulty!

Welcome from the capital of IOWA! The Hawkeye State.


----------



## HowlingDog (Apr 13, 2021)

Welcome!!!

Interesting that a propane grill will not get hot enough to sear.  My weber Genesis will exceed 500F if I let it pre-heat for about 10-15 minutes.  

Can't go wrong with a kettle.  The bigger ones can be configured to smoke as well!!


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 14, 2021)

I assume you mean Orange County CA..but if you mean Orange County FL, I am also in Southern Orange.  

Welcome in any case.


----------



## sandyut (Apr 14, 2021)

HowlingDog said:


> My weber Genesis will exceed 500F if I let it pre-heat for about 10-15 minutes.


same here.  Thats almost all i use the Genesis for...and random outdoor cooking/baking.  Rec Tec RT-700 for all smoking.


----------



## kruizer (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## Colin1230 (Apr 14, 2021)

Yep, can't go wrong with a Weber kettle, very versatile cooking machine. Whatever you decide please post a pic, we love pics, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## 912smoker (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga !


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 14, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! Glad too have you join us!
Al


----------



## Bigheaded (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome, I got a Masterbuilt Gravity 560 about a month ago. Can sear at 700 and gets up to temp in about 14 minutes. If you’re looking at pellets even though it’s charcoal I’d suggest you look into the Gravity’s.

and I’m in Riverside, so howdy neighbor.


----------



## TunaciousBBQ28 (Jul 13, 2021)

I live in south county too, LN. I have a Traegar Texas. It gets to 500 Degrees at High setting. I use a cast iron pan to sear. That works okay. Most of my cooks are rin=bs and pork, so I do not need to sear. I just bought a small charcoal grill to cook Steaks on.


----------

